# Drywall in un-heated garage



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Anytime a new building is built it's common for a few cracks to show up due to settling and the materials drying out.
There's lots of differant reason yours could have cracked at the seam.
No perlin so the ceiling joist moved.
Undersized ceiling joist.
Someone used nails instead of screws, or not enough screws.
Moist lumber that dryed out.
Only one coat of dry wall compound, or they pushed to hard on the knife and pushed all the compound out when the tape went on.
Bottom cords not wide enough for storage and someone top loaded them anyway.
Used 1/2" drywall instead of 5/8 with 24" span.

There's 100's of thousands of unconditioned garages with just reguler sheetrock and mud in a bucket compound with no problums.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Jun 3, 2010)

Lots of paper tape will crack if not properly installed. We have been loving this new FibaFuse tape for our repair projects. Not so much in the inside corners but for tapered drywall sheet seaming and butt joints the stuff is the bomb.

Check them out here.

FibaFuse


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

lots of ppl refuse to use fiber tape. i find it works great if used properly. i find the fiba brand is the best out there.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Jun 3, 2010)

princelake said:


> lots of ppl refuse to use fiber tape. i find it works great if used properly. i find the fiba brand is the best out there.


Still trying it out in different repairs. I love the fact you can't trap air bubbles in it like you can paper tape.

JW


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds like you have some movement there, due to 24" o.c. with the trusses? that will flex/lift with the seasons and heating. Paper tape with setting-type compound is stronger and won't show the movement crack as readily as mesh tape will; http://www.usg.com/rc/technical-art...laster-joint-reinforcement-systems-en-PM5.pdf

Figs. 10-12; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-023-wood-is-good-but-strange/

Gary


----------



## dpach (May 12, 2009)

I built my garage about 6 yrs ago and instead of drywalling the interior, we used OSB. The screw holes were filled and seams filled with wood puddy, then sanded. Two coats of Klotz mildew resistant primer and a coat of Klotz mildew resistant white paint and it turned out great.

I went with wood instead of drywall because it is a fully insulated garage with no heat. (I do have a construction heater that plugs into 220 outlet that heats it up to above freezing in the winter if I need to work inside). I did not want the typical drywall issues so many garages have.

As you can see in the last pic, 6 yrs later and still looks good. Just my 2cents.


----------



## cypherx (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow nice!


----------

